# 220 tip last night



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I made 220 in fares and a 220 tip. I drove a pax from San Bruno to Monterey. I don’t know why she tipped me 220. I didn’t even look at the cash at first. I thought it was 50. But when I counted I was astounded.

It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I made 220 in fares and a 220 tip. I drove a pax from San Bruno to Monterey. I don't know why she tipped me 220. I didn't even look at the cash at first. I thought it was 50. But when I counted I was astounded.
> 
> It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


You made the right choice.

Congrats on the tip


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

440 or drink at the bar and spend about 30 to 100...

Clearly made the right choice.... especially if you are married or have a girl friend...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You made the right choice. It’s always a good idea to accept cash tips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I made


depends, what came the tip or the chic?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Phoenix123 said:


> 440 or drink at the bar and spend about 30 to 100...
> 
> Clearly made the right choice.... especially if you are married or have a girl friend...


Yea I think I made the right choice. But I don't have cute girls often beg me to drink with them like that. It can get you fired right?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I think I made the right choice. But I don't have cute girls often beg me to drink with them like that. It can get you fired right?


Yes. Drinking and driving is a no no.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I think I made the right choice. But I don't have cute girls often beg me to drink with them like that. It can get you fired right?


I am sure she is not telling anyone she is banging an Uber driver, you would have been safe... But you made the right choice


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

There is no wrong or right choice. But I will say live some. Sometimes people do like someone or lonely.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

She smelled the cash like a blood hound.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


You messed up.

You only decline to go into her house, not the frigging bar!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Phoenix123 said:


> I am sure she is not telling anyone she is banging an Uber driver, you would have been safe... But you made the right choice


banging is so 2000's....they kids call it smashing now


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I think I made the right choice. But I don't have cute girls often beg me to drink with them like that. It can get you fired right?


It CAN get you fired, but if you are careful, you can mitigate the probability of trouble.

I made it a habit to reject these sorts of advances originally, but actually I did an about face recently.

Now if they ask me to hang out, I WILL go hang out with them for a few minutes or at least give them my phone number.

I feel the chances of being deactivated go down if you don't have sex with a pax on the first night, especially if they are intoxicated or high. (Of course, them being drunk or high is probably the main reason they are interested in you, or at least me, anyway!)

I figure if someone calls me up a week later or I just make friends with them and later it leads to better things that can't be too bad. But definitely tread lightly.

Probably not much chance of much happening with my reserved approach but probably better than nothing.

Since my new policy I've gone inside with a couple of pax for a few minutes.... I'm a non-drinker, and you shouldn't drink especially if you're going to back on the road again... but basically I just made a few minutes of awkward conversation, thanked them for inviting me, and said goodbye. I scored a couple of good hugs, a free quesadilla, and free lemon water, but that's it.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> banging is so 2000's....they kids call it smashing now


Haha real talk fam! Not everyone knows the lingo so got to keep it simple


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> banging is so 2000's....they kids call it smashing now


Nice tip brother....I'm jelly

In 90's we called it banging
Now it's called rape and law suit....lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> ... 220...


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Funny this ID should go active again the same time as @Karen Stein and @emdeplam

Remember now, Uber driver wannabes, Uber pays great and you can get tips to dream of.

Anyone says it's dead end work for crap money and getting worse al the time are whining slackers. See shill accounts on every city page to see the money u can really make.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I made 220 in fares and a 220 tip. I drove a pax from San Bruno to Monterey. I don't know why she tipped me 220. I didn't even look at the cash at first. I thought it was 50. But when I counted I was astounded.
> 
> It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


That's probably a world record tip!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

It starts with: "Come in the bar with me"

Next thing, you are paying for the drinks and she gets a free ride. And not the kind of ride you were hoping for.

You made the right choice......


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> Funny this ID should go active again the same time as @Karen Stein and @emdeplam
> 
> Remember now, Uber driver wannabes, Uber pays great and you can get tips to dream of.
> 
> Anyone says it's dead end work for crap money and getting worse al the time are whining slackers. See shill accounts on every city page to see the money u can really make.


Some folks have too much imagination. Try life without a foil beenie!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If you were done working I would have gone in and bought her a drink, hung out or gave her my number and said if you have any issues getting an Uber home, call me and I will take you. 

If she calls you at least know she didn’t hook up with someone else and forgot about you when you left. 

It also creates a personal, non Uber affiliated offer where you are not ubering her home, you thought she was attractive and nice so you gave the digits.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I made 220 in fares and a 220 tip. I drove a pax from San Bruno to Monterey. I don't know why she tipped me 220. I didn't even look at the cash at first. I thought it was 50. But when I counted I was astounded.
> 
> It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


I would need to see picture of girl to know


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Some folks have too much imagination. Try life without a foil beenie!


Try life as an Uber driver not an Uber company shill.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> Try life as an Uber driver not an Uber company shill.
> 
> View attachment 306009


Claiming I am anything other than an ordinary Uber driver is libel, and will not be tolerated.

Put forward your evudence or retract. Or should I simply ask the mods to edit out your lies?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I made 220 in fares and a 220 tip. I drove a pax from San Bruno to Monterey. I don't know why she tipped me 220. I didn't even look at the cash at first. I thought it was 50. But when I counted I was astounded.
> 
> It was a crazy night though. Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her. I declined even though she was cute. I made the right choice, right?


-----------------------

If you are going to end the evening with a date, do not start it with that person being a ride share passenger. JMO
Nice tip - they must have REALLLLLLY liked you !!!!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Hmm, the fare was 220 and the tip was 220. Maybe she is just an idiot. She saw your fair on your phone before she got off and she thought you were a cab when they display the fare on their meter. So she paid you cash by the meter and went on with her business. And she has no clue that Uber will charge her for the ride. She probably thinks she got a deal, cause when she ordered a ride Uber showed her higher fare and then she saw just your take of it :smiles:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Phoenix123 said:


> I am sure she is not telling anyone she is banging an Uber driver, you would have been safe... But you made the right choice


------
Nothing wrong with Uber drivers, except that they smell and have flat butts from sitting all the time.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------
> Nothing wrong with Uber drivers, except that they smell and have flat butts from sitting all the time.


Not me. I take showers, use deodorant and cologne, eat a good diet, and exercise regularly! Any chick would love to get into my pants, but I doubt they can afford my rates.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Not me. I take showers, use deodorant and cologne, eat a good diet, and exercise regularly! Any chick would love to get into my pants, but I doubt they can afford my rates.


-----------------------
Delusions of Grandeur


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Delusions of Grandeur


Wanna see my picture :inlove:


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Claiming I am anything other than an ordinary Uber driver is libel, and will not be tolerated.
> 
> Put forward your evudence or retract. Or should I simply ask the mods to edit out your lies?


You so funny Uber Karen. Nice Uber style move there, attempted driver intimidation. Or is it UP Uber wants to frighten. Mods know what u are. Report away.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've forwarded this thread to the IRS.....


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I've forwarded this thread to the IRS.....


Good idea. They'll easily find OP, he sits next to Uber Karen at 1155 Market.

Oh no, hush ma mouth, not more "libel". I won't sleep now for worrying.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Wanna see my picture :inlove:


-----------------------

Yes


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> 
> Yes


Well, I can't send it to you. I am here strictly incognito, so that I can say what I want without filtering out "sensitive" or "controversial" opinions. If I put my picture up, someone may complain to Lyft/Uber and disable me for not being nice to whoever it is you are supposed to be nice these days.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm just impressed by the Sega Dreamcast AND Altered Beast avatar in the same thread...I'm geeking out!


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> Then I had another girl begging me to go in the bar with her


I wish I had that kind of face. I need to get in with my charm before people like you come and swoop them away from us!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lucky Duck said:


> I wish I had that kind of face. I need to get in with my charm before people like you come and swoop them away from us!


-------------------------
You do not know what the women looked like.


----------

